# attach tiles to metal surround?



## zachhandler (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe I'm talking crazy here...but has anybody ever put tile onto the metal surround panels of an insert?  I'm trying to figure a way to cover the ugly metal surround (drolet woodburning insert) with slate.  The surround is not as rigid as a hearth.  So I think it needs reinforcement with something rigid (a more rigid cement board like hardibacker).  Or, The tiles could be directly glued to the surround with a heat resistant silicone that allows for a little bit of flex without cracking tiles.  Not sure if the high temp silicone is heat resistant enough, but people do use it for block off plates with out problem...

Also, thanks to every one who's helped out with my past questions.  It's a great website.


----------



## Corey (Dec 8, 2009)

I think you'd have to go with silicone adhesive / grout to deal with the flexing and heat expansion issues.  Don't know how hot your surround gets.  On my insert, mine usually didn't get above a couple hundred degrees.  Regular silicone would deal with that fine.  If yours gets hotter, the high heat stuff may be in order.


----------



## szmaine (Dec 8, 2009)

Not an expert - but have done some reading for my own purposes.

High Temp silicone is just not sticky enough to support the weight of the tile until it dries. 
As you probably know - thin set will not stick to the metal surround.
If you could replace the surround with hardi backer and tile over that, then that would be ideal...I think.


----------



## zachhandler (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  I did not know that the high temp silicone is a poor adhesive.  Not sure which route to take at this point...I'll think about it.  I know the noncombustibility of hardibacker has been discussed before.  the company lists it as acceptable for non-combustible applications.  Some people say it's got wood fiber in it.  I guess I could get some and try to burn it...


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 8, 2009)

High temp silicone is perfectly fine as an adhesive.  You just need to use enough of it.  Set the tile, pull it away to give it some air, and set it again.  You can hold the tiles in place with masking tape until it sets.


----------



## szmaine (Dec 8, 2009)

Just search here for Hardi backer it has been discussed endlessly.


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 8, 2009)

As stated above the set time of the caulk is critical. The Tack will not support the tile, you need to place and apply some pressure while it dries. Which brings issue two: You build a rigid one piece back, how do you get the insert out or service behind the shroud? If you were to make the shroud in multi-pieces, as the metal shrouds are, you can attach the tile flat on the floor weighted and install. I don't see a way to do it in a single piece and maintain the integrity of the hardi-board.


----------



## szmaine (Dec 9, 2009)

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> As stated above the set time of the caulk is critical. The Tack will not support the tile, you need to place and apply some pressure while it dries. Which brings issue two: You build a rigid one piece back, how do you get the insert out or service behind the shroud? If you were to make the shroud in multi-pieces, as the metal shrouds are, you can attach the tile flat on the floor weighted and install. I don't see a way to do it in a single piece and maintain the integrity of the hardi-board.



Makes sense - I retract my opposing view so as not to confuse Buckthorn.
I've never seen an insert and didn't know that you have to be able to get the surround off again.


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe alone on  this one, but I think the idea of attaching tile to a metal backing is a bad idea. They have different rates of expansion and that will really mess up the grout if nothing else. Seems to me that  you'd be better off spray painting a stenciled pattern with high temp paint, than trying to tile a metal surround. Or learn to love black.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 9, 2009)

In my former home I tiled around my RSF to within an inch of the door and had no problems.  Mind you, it was not a removable surround but part of the stove.


----------



## pastera (Dec 9, 2009)

High temp nonflammable construction adhesive - I forget the exact product I used but you need to support the tile until it is cured.

Time will tell if I get grout cracking but so far no issues 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/45240/

Aaron


----------



## wellbuilt home (Dec 9, 2009)

I have glued tile to the edge of a heatilator fire box  2 or 3" of metal  . 
I'm have not looked at your stove but what i would do  is just  nail wire lath to the wall and over hang the wire  in front of the metal unit . 
 Use a good thin set mortar to skim  coat the wire and then use thin set to glue the tile . 
                                                                                                                                        John


----------



## sagester (Dec 9, 2009)

We had a two sided fireplace with an old insert when we bought our new house.  The previous owner had  a large metal piece bent to cover the second side of the fireplace.  When we installed the new insert, we tiled over and closed in the opening.  I used cement board and attached it to the metal with stainless flathead bolts.  After that, tile as you normally would.


----------



## mtarbert (Dec 9, 2009)

Laticrete- epoxy  mortar   Will work just fine


----------

